# Lanier - Found Evidence to Disprove LJ's Methane Gas Theory



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 25, 2011)

Fished Lanier today and I think I've finally found some evidence to disprove Lanier Jim's methane gas theory. For you that haven't heard LJ's theory on methane gas, he believed that fish "poot", thus causing a bubble to appear on the surface that looked liked someone dropped gas or oil on the water. Well, I didn't believe LJ's theory one bit, so today I did a little searching on my own and I think I can finally disprove his nonsense.

Here's what I found...












This is the exact place where the "methane gas" has been occuring and just happens to be off the end of a boat ramp. Now I'm not 100% positive, but it sure does look like a car or suv to me, and could be the cause of the "methane gas". What do you guys think, is this a car or suv, or something else?

As for the fishing, it was pretty tough for us today, we only caught about 10-15 fish today, mostly on ds, but I did catch one good spot on a fish head spin and another good spot on the ds (oh, and Jimmy, it was the same exact worm that broke our tie breaker yesterday).


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a vehicle to  me.  Send the pics to your local LE and you solve a crime.


----------



## shoot2grill (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a mini van. Yeah id definitely show L.E. hopefully no one is in it.!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah...that's where I left my minivan.


----------



## shoot2grill (Jul 25, 2011)

If you look close enough you can make out head lights,front bumper and running boards. That's one heck of a fish finder you have!


----------



## scottf24 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a vehicle to me......makes me want to grab my SCUBA gear and take a look!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure about all that other "theory" talk....I'm a pretty simple guy.....all I'm going to say is this....

That's a couple pretty spots....those things sure are pretty.  GOD sure knew what he was doing when he made them!!!


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jul 25, 2011)

That is a vehicle of some sort. Looks like a minivan to me. Great screen shots!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Find. BTT202 and I found a minivan upside down up under the I-20 bridge on Oconee the other day.


----------



## coreyj (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a suv.. in that second down scan image it looks  like a fish suspended over the top of the vehicle. Nice pics and fish


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey it's a structure, fish it till the police show up.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 25, 2011)

I am saying 2008 Dodge Durango. Slightly lowered with a kit on it.


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL that's pretty specific there Sultan... Have you been up on lanier recently??? Are you missing a Durango?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 25, 2011)

bpoulin said:


> LOL that's pretty specific there Sultan... Have you been up on lanier recently??? Are you missing a Durango?



Nope, most of the old timers on here know what I used to do for a living and I was dang good at it!!


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 25, 2011)

I been tellin ya these things are good....hey did you notice the fish on the roof of the Durango in the 2nd screen shot? Go back and look....<")))><

I pulled the numbers so I can check it out.


----------



## GaMudd (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Chase...Have you been fishing with Fishlipps?  Where's the smile that goes with holding up that nice fish?  Too serious....
I agree that you have found a vehicle.  By the way SOS...what did you do in your previous lifetime?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 25, 2011)

GaMudd said:


> Hey Chase...Have you been fishing with Fishlipps?  Where's the smile that goes with holding up that nice fish?  Too serious....
> I agree that you have found a vehicle.  By the way SOS...what did you do in your previous lifetime?



I was a private investigator.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have got to get one of those depth finders to go in my new boat that is unreal.


----------



## brett30030 (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like a 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser blue in color.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 25, 2011)

Well - my theory has been proven right - not wrong!   You see...SUV's nor does anyone still inside "poot"...but, as Nothin but Fish so keenly pointed out...there is a fish above the roof...and those finned things are "pooters"!   

I stand by my theory....tell me folks, how many times have you seen a school of bait on the sonar then suddenly you see the lines of bubbles coming up...you know, those constant diagonal lines.  Then you see bubbles on the surface....huh, tell me...how many of you have seen it.  

So - for those that have pooted in the tub, pool, or ocean....did you see bubbles too?   Enough said...my theory still stands!   

Chase and I were laughing earlier...we've broken off a few times on the bumper or the side mirrors op2:


That's my story/theory and I'm sticking to it  

LJ


----------



## craazyboutbass (Jul 26, 2011)

Lanier Jim said:


> Well - my theory has been proven right - not wrong!   You see...SUV's nor does anyone still inside "poot"...but, as Nothin but Fish so keenly pointed out...there is a fish above the roof...and those finned things are "pooters"!
> 
> I stand by my theory....tell me folks, how many times have you seen a school of bait on the sonar then suddenly you see the lines of bubbles coming up...you know, those constant diagonal lines.  Then you see bubbles on the surface....huh, tell me...how many of you have seen it.
> 
> ...


LJ, the lake I fish had been illegally stocked with BBH years ago. Back in '09 they died off in masses... haven't seen hardly any until this year. This one point is the only point on the lake that I know of right now that consistantly holds blueback... always a ton of bubbles coming up to the surface at that particular place. Think you may be onto something


----------



## ranger370 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm with you sultan Dodge Durango with 24's.


----------



## flip0302 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang Sultan, is there anything you can't do !
I think you have it pegged...Durango.

What model Depthfinder is that?


----------



## flip0302 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lanier Jim said:


> Well - my theory has been proven right - not wrong!   You see...SUV's nor does anyone still inside "poot"...but, as Nothin but Fish so keenly pointed out...there is a fish above the roof...and those finned things are "pooters"!
> 
> I stand by my theory....tell me folks, how many times have you seen a school of bait on the sonar then suddenly you see the lines of bubbles coming up...you know, those constant diagonal lines.  Then you see bubbles on the surface....huh, tell me...how many of you have seen it.
> 
> ...



LJ...have you been in the Mountain Dew again?
Fish Poots, I love it ! Thats what the Shad do in my tank I think but it has a little more substance!


----------



## BT Charlie (Jul 26, 2011)

May I ask the make and model of the sonar unit? The side scan zoom is pretty impressive. Thanks.


----------



## caseyfoster (Jul 26, 2011)

Ima go with the Nissan Armada


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

The unit is a Lowrance HDS 10. Like Nothin but Fish said, these things are good, really good. Not to start any kind of Lowrance vs. Humminbird war going, but in my opinion, if you want the best picture quality, best sonar, and best side scan and down scan image, Lowrance is the way to go. If it wasn't for Lowrance's trackback feature I would have never known it was a car. The first time I rode over it I didn't go right over top of it, so I didn't know what it was, I just thought it looked strange. So thanks to the trackback feature, I was able to scroll over and mark a waypoint directly on top of it. Then I was able to idle back over it and get a better picture and see that it was a in fact a car that was releasing the "methane".


----------



## btt202 (Jul 26, 2011)

The one we found in Oconee is upside down and all four wheels facing up in 27 foot of water and it's a mini van..


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on BOYs Dial 911!!!  I Getting the Pop  Corn Ready  right now!!!!!   If it's been there long enough a little Flat-Head could've went in the tail pipe and now he weighs 80 LBS and can't get out. So whoever opens the door gets the NEW lake Record


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

flip0302 said:


> Dang Sultan, is there anything you can't do !


He even makes a most beau-tee-mus bridesmaid!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 26, 2011)

An anchor is about all a Durango is good for!


----------



## BT Charlie (Jul 26, 2011)

Aall this reminds me of a thing that happened to me as a boy a long time ago in Montana, before sonar, side scan and down scan.  I had hooked this big brown trout on a spinner.  He went downstream and went deep on an outside bend of the Missouri River just above the Toston Dam. Anyway,  back then the ranchers used car bodies for "rip rap" to prevent the river from eroding their land above the high water mark.  This dang fish got hung up along the bank and it was full of old cars down there. And this fish biologist from Montana State University was scuba diving right there and saw the whole thing.  When the fish hung up and wouldn't budge I asked the biologist if he could go dive down that bank and take a look. So he did.  All the while, I'm thinking this big boy is going to spit this spinner or snap me off... So the kid comes back up to the surface and all I see is eyeballs looking out at me through his mask.  He's kind of sputtering and finally tells me "That is the BIGGEST brown trout I've ever seen! He's right inside the driver's door of a 1963 Oldsmobile with the line wrapped around the steering wheel."  I asked him if he couldn't help me get the line unwrapped and he says "I did, but every time I try to reach in for the wheel he rolls up the window on me."  Thus ended my first fish story.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got off the phone with LEO and they are sending down a dive team as I type this. I stuck with SOS and said I though it might be a Durango, so now they are taking bets as to what model it is. Anyone else got any guess? I'll let yall know what they find when they call me back.


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

S-10 Blazer not sure the year!


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey....one issue... this is not Lanier! I put in the lat and long and it is 53 miles from my boat storage place on Lanier....so where is it?????


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothin but Fish said:


> Hey....one issue... this is not Lanier! I put in the lat and long and it is 53 miles from my boat storage place on Lanier....so where is it?????



Looks like China to me.


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like around Browns Bridge, 369, mt view park area????


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

I take that back, kia sorento or maybe a highlander. Final answer!


----------



## scottf24 (Jul 26, 2011)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Looks like China to me.



Ooops, entered the numbers wrong. I know where it's at now.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Its on Lanier, what is your datum set on? If its not set on WGS 84 (default) your coordinate will be way off.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

They have just found it and they are fixing to hook it up to the wrecker....stay tuned for more details....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

http://boulter.com/gps/# 34 15.321-83 56.650


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Yall are getting hotter....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am saying 2008 Dodge Durango. Slightly lowered with a kit on it.



I think the front end is too long to be a Durango.

I'm thinking something a hair smaller. Like this...


----------



## brmurray (Jul 26, 2011)

I am kinda excited to see what is pulled up here also!


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on man, your'e killin us!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Bassquatch said:


> I think the front end is too long to be a Durango.
> 
> I'm thinking something a hair smaller. Like this...



Just got off the phone with them, they just have pulled it out of the water. Its not Rav4, but your close, real close. So far no one has got it right.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 26, 2011)

vw beetle


----------



## erniesp (Jul 26, 2011)

*lokks like one of these*

is it this?


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 26, 2011)

you can use this site to convert the coordinates shown on the sonar screenshot to the decimal coordinates that google maps uses:
http://www.csgnetwork.com/gpscoordconv.html


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=N34.2...318,-84.006166&sspn=0.10247,0.220757&t=h&z=17


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a VW or Chrysler.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota Highlander?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a Highlander


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 26, 2011)

Crv


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kia Sportage or Sorento?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a CRV, Sorento, or Sportage


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 26, 2011)

Xterra?


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

lexus rx model or chevy equinox


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

mINI german tank, that's it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Sultan's old go-cart???


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mINI german tank, that's it!



We have a winner , lol.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 26, 2011)

Front end looks like a Chevy.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a Chevy or Lexus or Ford or Dodge or GMC or Nissan or Honda.


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

Then it must be either a hyundai or a subaru


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

hyundai santa fe, but my first instinct was that it was an outback or forester.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Suzuki XL7?


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

subaru outback


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a Suburu, Hyundai, or Suzuki


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had enough votes so Im sticking with the outback. He didn't mention hyundai, toyota, kia.....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mitsubishi Outlander?


----------



## craazyboutbass (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota 4runner has been my guess all along


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota Venza....final answer


----------



## o2bfishin (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota Sienna?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 26, 2011)

Oldsmobile Silhouette


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

craazyboutbass said:


> Toyota 4runner has been my guess all along



Your close, real close. It is a Toyota, but not a 4runner or RAV4.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 26, 2011)

Prerunner


----------



## craazyboutbass (Jul 26, 2011)

How about a Tacoma?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bassquatch said:


> Toyota Venza....final answer



OK, I lied....a Toyota Matrix?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, not a Venza, Sienna, Prerunner, or Tundra


----------



## 130class (Jul 26, 2011)

Landcruser? 

Was anyone in it?


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

its a sequoia isn't it


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

Im assuming wernt no bodies in the car?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

or Tocoma or Matrix


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2011)

Honda CRV?


----------



## o2bfishin (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota Land Cruiser?


----------



## 130class (Jul 26, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honda CRV?



That was my next guess.


----------



## craazyboutbass (Jul 26, 2011)

Sequoia?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Toyota Prado?

*Edit, a Prado is basically a Landcruiser.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honda CRV?





130class said:


> That was my next guess.



I already guessed that, plus he has said it is a toyota


----------



## 130class (Jul 26, 2011)

In the late 80's there was the CRX. It had the little window in the back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2011)

Camry station wagon or corolla hatcback?


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 26, 2011)

Starlet?


----------



## 130class (Jul 26, 2011)

130class said:


> In the late 80's there was the CRX. It had the little window in the back.



That was actually a honda, so I give up.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, alright....Since no one can guess right, I'll just tell yall. It is a Toyota FJ Cruiser. It was reported stolen and no one was in it. Here is the kicker though, the divers said that it was on its roof when they found it. Now I don't know about yall, but it doesn't look like its on it's roof in the screen shot, so who knows, they might of found a different car and theres more than one down there. I do know next time I get out on the pond I'm going to go check it out again, just to make sure.


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL, it makes me wonder if it's a dumping ground for some joy riders...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody got tired of making payments, sounds like.


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe they're afraid they scratched the roof or something??? Maybe the structure scan just distorts it and elongates objects. The FJ cruiser looks awful 90 degreeish as far as window to hood..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 26, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Alright, alright....Since no one can guess right, I'll just tell yall. It is a Toyota FJ Cruiser. It was reported stolen and no one was in it. Here is the kicker though, the divers said that it was on its roof when they found it. Now I don't know about yall, but it doesn't look like its on it's roof in the screen shot, so who knows, they might of found a different car and theres more than one down there. I do know next time I get out on the pond I'm going to go check it out again, just to make sure.



They found the wrong one. Its a durango!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They found the wrong one. Its a durango!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2011)

That ain't no stinkin FJ in that side-image screen shot. Look at the screen shot, then google a pic of an FJ. The contour is totally different. Plus they found a vehicle on it's roof? Sounds like they may have a 'dumping ground' for stolen vehicles.


----------



## 130class (Jul 26, 2011)

My guess of landcruiser is close enough.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

I really think they found the wrong one. I was trying to explain to the LEO on the phone where it was in relation to the ramp and I told him that if your looking at the lake, its on the right side of the ramp. From what I understand, he sent the divers that way first, didn't find anything, then sent them to the left side of the ramp and thats where they found it. Now, I don't know we had our left and rights the same, but if he found it on the left side of the ramp he found a different car.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They found the wrong one. Its a durango!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah not enough current in Lanier to roll a big suv that was in the mud.


----------



## warrior21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sequoyah or highlander?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like everyone's guesses still stand.


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol you need to go get your boat on the water and show him where it's at.


----------



## Ken L (Jul 26, 2011)

Probably found the wrong one, remember this whole discussion started trying to debunk a gas bubble theory.  I would think there is still one down there and a body to go with it, putting off body decomposition gases.


----------



## Old_Dirt (Jul 26, 2011)

It made the news

http://www.accessnorthga.com/detail.php?n=240616


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah not enough current in Lanier to roll a big suv that was in the mud.



Nope, sure isn't.  They found a different car.  The other one looks like a durango and it is on its tires, not on its roof.  E-mail the pics you have and show them.  It is VERY difficult to find something in the water when diving and taking verbal instructions when not on the site.  I had trouble finding a ship so a vehicle would be increcibly difficult.  Especialy since the visibility is probably 5-6' in that lake.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anyone checked to see if there is another car out there?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 26, 2011)

Ken L said:


> Probably found the wrong one, remember this whole discussion started trying to debunk a gas bubble theory. I would think there is still one down there and a body to go with it, putting off body decomposition gases.


 
Wouldn't it be a real buzzkill if you guys figured out that you had been pulling fish off of a dead guy and his car?


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 26, 2011)

That there is on of them there Old desoto wagons


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jul 26, 2011)

Sonofa...

I go through all the trouble of sinking that brush pile and the cops come and drag it out of the water?!?!?!


----------



## Jaycobb (Jul 26, 2011)

My guess is it's a Chevy Venture Van...If the divers go back out there and check again.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Well guys, just got off the water with LJ, I'll let him tell you what we found with his DSI, stay tuned....


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 26, 2011)

Chase and I proved something tonight.  I had several places near the ramp...one was up shallower than the other...they pulled out the FJ Cruiser...which was the shallow one.   The deeper one (Chase's sonar shot) is still there.   

I marked that spot last year with my 2D sonar....Chase used his DI to see that it was a SUV...tonight, we went over it with my DSI and sure enough...it's still there and it's a SUV.   

You have to hit it just right (and we played around back and forth for about 30 minutes or so) - and saw it from every angle...and it's still there and it's an SUV in my opinion.   Chase liked my waypoint icon on it...Skull & Crossbones!  

The other place isn't there now...so I have to delete a waypoint!   No doubt in my mind that it's a SUV...looked just like one when we hit it just right...and we used several different palettes.   

Pretty wild...and yes, I still stick by my theory...fish do poot!   

LJ


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Jul 27, 2011)

front page of the ajc

http://www.ajc.com/news/fisherman-sees-bubbles-finds-1049775.html


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Well guys, just got off the water with LJ, I'll let him tell you what we found with his DSI, stay tuned....



Did you tell LE there is still another vehicle down there?


----------



## Ken L (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright its on! Let the betting begin. 
Will see what they pull out today!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 27, 2011)

Made the Neil Boortz show also.


----------



## firefighterfree (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/28678514/detail.html
Here is one from WSBTV too. Hey Chase or Jim give them the coordinates to the car and ask them the air it on t.v. and tell them it aint no ordinary sonar so lowrance and hummingbird side imaging units can get the publicity they need


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 27, 2011)

Contact lowrance and see if they'll give you a reward for using their unit to find stolen cars lol.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 27, 2011)

.......


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

I just sent the screen shot to the newspapers, making sure they mention I was using Lowrance electronics. Also, I talked to Lowrance's regional sales manager and we got a little deal in the making if the car I found is still there that I think you guys will really like. Stay tuned for more details...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 27, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> I just sent the screen shot to the newspapers, making sure they mention I was using Lowrance electronics. Also, I talked to Lowrance's regional sales manager and we got a little deal in the making if the car I found is still there that I think you guys will really like. Stay tuned for more details...



So do I get a new lowrance for being able to read it so well and confirming the durango?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Possibly...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Possibly...



I said Durango too


----------



## tonyf (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought it


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Like I said guys, stay tuned, this could get real interesting...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Like I said guys, stay tuned, this could get real interesting...


~standing here waiting~ tapping my foot~*patiently*!


----------



## m1garand30064 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

Geez...I just got a phone call from Entertainment Tonight...top that one Chase!    

Okay - that's a crock....just messing around some. 

LJ


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 27, 2011)

this is pretty interesting. cant wait to see how this pans out


----------



## briandawg59 (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought "that pic sure didn't look like an FJ" when I heard the story on the news this morning. I guess I was right!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, when they said it was on its roof when they found it and that it was an FJ, I knew something wasn't right.


----------



## Dryzdale (Jul 27, 2011)

edge of my seat

I thought I was sold on Lowrance before, now its a done deal


----------



## Norm357 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dangitt, I was going to post that you made the paper, but folks beat me too it.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess I'll start using my DSI on alot of other waypoints I have from years past that I saved using my 2D sonar.  Who knows...I might find out what really happened to Ameila Earhart!   

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

You might find a whole lot of nothing when I get done with them...


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

Like we've discussed...you get only the "B" stuff.  I save the "A" stuff for people I like.

BTW - we should have gone spottail fishing today...sunny and hot...easy to catch them - then hunt some deep Toads!

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Ha, thats alright, you'll run out of "B" spots soon enough, then you'll have to take me to the "A" spots ....

Yeah, I was thinking at any minute I would get the text, but noooo. Guess your running out of "B" spots sooner than I thought and now your having to think real hard about fishing with me any more .


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (Jul 27, 2011)

*I love this thread*

This thread is great its like a daily soap opera for me and my wife.  Keep em coming and my guess is also a durango.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

Turkey...come on...you're not even close!   Take it from the guy that planted the "brushpile"...and don't pay any attention to ESC (Etchy Sketch Chase).   

Yep - it's amazing how my theory of fish poots has come to all of this!   I mean think about it...a small fish lets go of some methane (and yes, I'm sticking to my theory) and suddenly a Toyota FJ Cruiser appears.  I hate to see what happens when a big striper or catfish decides to let go in the area...maybe a Greyhound Bus will suddenly show up on sonar!      Yep - if we see some big bubbles - I'm sure Chase will post something like this...Ain't that right Chase 

BTW - I almost did text you...but the Green Egg was yelling at me.

LoL - stop laughing Chase...

LJ


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 27, 2011)

Lanier Jim said:


> Turkey...come on...you're not even close!   Take it from the guy that planted the "brushpile"...and don't pay any attention to ESC (Etchy Sketch Chase).
> 
> Yep - it's amazing how my theory of fish poots has come to all of this!   I mean think about it...a small fish lets go of some methane (and yes, I'm sticking to my theory) and suddenly a Toyota FJ Cruiser appears.  I hate to see what happens when a big striper or catfish decides to let go in the area...maybe a Greyhound Bus will suddenly show up on sonar!      Yep - if we see some big bubbles - I'm sure Chase will post something like this...Ain't that right Chase
> 
> ...



Glad you can drop shot....


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

LoL - Dude...I'm an artist!   I mean - look at the attention to detail...even got an eye or two on the fish!   

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm at a lost for words, well done sir, well done


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

LoL - I figured you would appreciate my art.   Yep, I'm going in the attic tonight to find my sons old etchy sketch!  

LJ


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats some serious white capping you got going there!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah - it was a windy day on July 4th in that screen shot  

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahh.... if this keeps up the next vehicle I find probably won't be a Grayhound, it'll probably look something like this....







Wonder if I can see that Razorbacks magnet on the tailgate if I turn the sensitivity up.


----------



## striper commander (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a escalade found last year by a guy on a board I frequent. I copied and pasted this and deleted his fishing report out of it.

My buddy backed me down in the water, I turned the graph on Humminbird 998, picked him up and stared idling out and found this (SUV under water ~21 fow). I told him will get a better look at it when we get back to the ramp.  We ran out of bait in short order and go back to the ramp and explore our new find. I put the boat on the trailer and head toward home. I decide to call one of my friends that is a county officier. To make a longer story shorter I have to go back, put the boat in the water and show the officiers, TWRA and TVA the SUV. They pulled it up this morning, low and behold it's a Cadillac Escalade!! I couldn't believe my eyes. Enjoy the pictures. No bodies were found (thank god). The Escalade was reported stolen last October. The graphs are amazing these days. 10 years ago this would not have been possible.  see link: I hope this works                                                                                                                                                                     http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/ae8/kel37763/Cadillac Escalade humminbird/ 

Kel. 
I really didn't know where to put this since it was a fishing report too!!!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

LOOK, even the fish know what to do on a Chevy!!!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL - not that is a classic!   Funny stuff - but there is one thing I'd like to point out...you admit that fish poot...just look at the etchy sketch you did...and then made sure I understood with your next post.   Yep -  I knew you believed...and it's a Chevy fool!   I know, I know...same company...but it's a Chevy!

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 27, 2011)

GMC, Chevy, same thing, either way the fish know what to do on em'.


----------



## Hookum (Jul 28, 2011)

Loving this thread more and more everyday!


----------



## Ken L (Jul 28, 2011)

So did the divers ever go back yesterday to see the other suv??  What's the status on all that??


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Any Updates?


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## goose buster (Jul 28, 2011)

Stolen SUV found in Lake Lanier  


 From staff reports  



 POSTED: July 27, 2011 11:56 p.m.   


A sport utility vehicle reported stolen last year was found in Lake Lanier Tuesday afternoon.

A fisherman found the unoccupied vehicle at Mountain View Park boat ramp off Browns Bridge Road, said Col. Jeff Strickland, Hall County Sheriff's Office spokesman.

The fisherman saw "oily bubbles" coming from the water near the boat ramp and used his sonar to look at the object, Strickland said. It appeared to be a vehicle.

Members from the Hall County Dive Team confirmed the presence of a blue 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser.

Strickland said the SUV was reported stolen in June 2010 from a residence


----------



## ja88red (Jul 28, 2011)

2007 Toyota fj cruiser


----------



## Ken L (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys, there is supposed to be a 2nd vehicle down there. The FJ cruiser is old news.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

Big news coming soon...


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 28, 2011)

im on a conference call refreshing this page impatiently waiting for this big news


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have they checked out the second vehicle yet?


----------



## Ken L (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, this is ridiculously captivating awaiting the big news. Can't seem to concentrate with this all up in the air.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think we should have one of these threads every week. Get to work with those sid
e imagers.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 28, 2011)

Potlicker60 said:


> I think we should have one of these threads every week. Get to work with those sid
> e imagers.



I did my part. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632936 its LJ's turn next!!


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, word through the grape vine is, those of you who voted Toyota 4runner for the one Chase has the pics of, might just be the winners! We will wait on LJ and/or Chase to hear the for sure verdict and hopefully some pics!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright guys, just got off the water and the second car has been plucked from the depths. The deal that I mentioned about with Lowrance was, we were going to do a second round of guessing of what kind of car it was and whoever got it right would get VIP pricing on a new unit from Lowrance. Well since Brushcreek already posted that it was a Toyota 4runner, we can't do a second round of guessing. So, I talked to the regional sales manager again, and he said to go back through the original guesses and whoever said that it was a 4runner first would get the VIP pricing. Well it turns out that crazyboutbass was the first one to post that it was a 4runner, so he gets the prize. 

Here is another screenshot that I took today before the cops showed up. My cousin brought along his scuba diving gear and I told him I wanted to see if I could get a screenshot of him standing on the roof. So he dove down to it and stood on the sunroof and I idled over him and was able to get this shot. 







Unfortunately I cannot post any pics of the cops pulling the car out of the water, or any pics of the car. They said that I was not allowed to post any pics on the internet, I guess since it is an ongoing investigation.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 28, 2011)

So do I need to come find the durango for yall?


----------



## Dryzdale (Jul 28, 2011)

Best Thread EVER.  Awsome pic Chase.  Easy on the Chevys.  Love my Avalanche


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dryzdale said:


> Best Thread EVER.  Awsome pic Chase.  Easy on the Chevys.  Love my Avalanche



Hey, I got no problem with Chevys, but the fish on the other hand, now thats a different story...


----------



## willyredeemed (Jul 28, 2011)

this thread is awesome. vote for best thread of the year!


----------



## scottf24 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have the HDS-10.....but I aint never seen nothing like that.  Awesome


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, that thing picked up the air bubbles from your cousin's SCUBA gear.  Geez, guess I better start hidin' cars better...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome shots...been reading this thread for a few days. Awesome turn of events.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Chase, 

You ought to claim salvage rights.

Pretty incredible story.

Especially when you consider they found the _wrong_ car to start with.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess I'm going to DSI over all my waypoints!   The best part of Chase's screen shot with the diver standing on it...and I even asked him to make sure...he's kind of crossing his arms.   Look close...

I told Chase that I was going to have to delete those 2 waypoints...but, the 2nd one I had marked with a Skull & Crossbones.  I might keep that one just for the memories.  

Great fun on this thread - 

LJ


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 28, 2011)

*<")))><*

Just got in from searching for more of LJ's fishin spots....

I will try and post some more screen captures when I finish my morning trip. Here are some of the underwater shots from this morning.......

If you don't think they hold fish check this out....


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

And we have had some good memories on that spot, haven't we Jimmy...


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw the Sheriff dumping fish out the doors when he opened them.....crazy brush piles......


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep - memories I'll never forget!   I'm a little bothered that you guys removed 2 of my spots in 2 days...just ain't right.   Now I'm down to 848 waypoints...got to find 2 more tomorrow!   

I can't believe you guys didn't find a few of my drop shot rigs...trust me, I've lost a few on the bumper or as Chase said..."side mirriors"!   

Bill - cool pics...the dash shot (it looks like a dash to me) - is really cool stuff.   Now I've got to find a few more SUV's to fish around...and those places produced fish too!    You know, I do like fishing roadbeds....Hmmmmm, I guess I should really go over some old waypoints with my DSI.   Just goes to show you how good the Lowrance stuff really is.

Hey - they fish the wrecks in the ocean...so why not Toyotas in Lanier  

I'm curious as to how all that pans out with both SUV's...you know, the investigation...especially with what I heard about the one today...the 4Runner.

Good stuff guys - I wish I could have been out there today to see it all first hand.  Thanks for the pics...and the text pics from you Chase were awesome.  

BTW - Chase...with the little love emoticon you put up...I call being the husband! 

LJ


----------



## firefighterfree (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey I think Jim and Chase deserves the credit for finding the SUV.  Kudos to both of you guys. I guess you 2 will have people on "The Bent Pole Pattern"


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty wild seeing all the fish pouring out onto the ramp when they opened the doors. Man Jimmy, that was one heck of a spot you had there (emphisis on the had) .

Oh, by the way, I was able to catch one last spot off the sunroof before they pulled it from the depths.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

The worst part...I was about to tie a bunch of brush on both of them when the water got down some more. 

Dang Chase...that's cold...and FFF - thanks for the props.

LJ


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome thread guys! That DSI is some crazy stuff!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Jacob, you better book a trip with ol' Jimmy pretty soon, his fishing holes are disappearing by the minute.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang Chase...we'll find 2 more tomorrow.  Got a place in mind that I want to look at.    Keep it up and we'll be fishing around a dark colored Ranger with a Johnson GT150 on it.  

LJ


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds good Jim, except for the fishing around a Ranger with a GT150 on it part.


----------



## craazyboutbass (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I hop on here at 2:30 in the morning only to be surprised 
Only reason I guessed 4runner is becuase I have one. One we have had for 11 years, the bumper is pretty much identical to what I saw in the screenshot. I was just playing along and got lucky. 
Like LJ, I have one of Lowrance's Elite-5s. Only mine doesn't have GPS. Its the only sonar I have on the boat right now. I'm very pleased with it though as I do the dropshot thing just like LJ. Lately, I have been urging to get one to put up at the wheel that has GPS so I can mark brushpiles (again like LJ)  Maybe I will be getting something to put up at the steering wheel here soon! I'll let you guys know what happens


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 29, 2011)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Hey Jacob, you better book a trip with ol' Jimmy pretty soon, his fishing holes are disappearing by the minute.



Ha tell me about it! Actually he and I fished this "brushpile" right before we loaded the boat back on the trailer just before dark! Guess we wont be doing that anymore!


----------



## Citiboy287 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree best thread of the year


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Awesome thread*

Hey guys if there was a thread of the year then you got my vote.  I been following this thing to the end.  All I can say is get out there and find something else.  I am definetly getting the side imaging stuff.  Thanks again for the awesome thread


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally had a few minutes to grab some more screen captures of Jim and Chase's "has been" brush pile and a few "fish" pics. Some are from the HDS 10 and some are from the new Simrad NSS Touch Screen unit. Enjoy....<")))><


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice post Bill!   Those are some great shots.  Man, do you remember back in the day when we only had flashers?   Then the paper graph...and we thought there was nothing better.  I wonder how the paper graph would have printed it up?  

Sonar has come a long way...and that Simrad unit is pretty sweet too!  Now...where is that ditch?   I think  I know...if it's going between Flat Creek and Mud Creek -  

It looks like some kind of bridge or something on the sides...do you have any more info on it?  

Thanks for the props - 

LJ


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jul 30, 2011)

That ditch is in front of the dock at Mud actually but don't even bother lookin at it cause there aren't any fish there;-)


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey...I was close...unless it's the same ditch    -   Got on them good today...in a very different place.


----------



## rick1475 (Jul 31, 2011)

awsome post, this reminds of a time about 20 year ago
me and brother inlaw was fishing at griffin city resivoir
right off the ramp looked down in the clear water and 
thought i seen the outline of a boat then i seen the two
outsidse mirrors, turned out to be a car, made circle to go back over it and seen a different one before we got back to it.
in all the spalding co. diver found seven different cars in there. they towed them out turns out they were all stolen from fulton and cobb countys.


----------



## Corey J (Jul 31, 2011)

caseyfoster said:


> Ima go with the Nissan Armada



X2 the screen shots show runnin boards at the bottom. dont see those on the durango


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 31, 2011)

Corey J said:


> X2 the screen shots show runnin boards at the bottom. dont see those on the durango



They already pulled the car out of the water, go read back about 2 pages... 

op2:


----------

